# Stettin in Polen?



## Dr. Komix (10. Januar 2006)

Moin Moin,

Hat scho jemand dort geangelt? Im Hafen,Oder oder wo ander dort in der nähe? |kopfkrat 

Gehen die Meerforellen auch an der Polnischen Ostseeküste?|kopfkrat 

MfG Dr. KOmix


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stettin in Polen?*

Nein Dr.Komix,
    dort schwimmen sie.

    Gruß
    j.Breithardt :m :m


----------



## Sailfisch (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stettin in Polen?*

Ich schubbs das Thema mal zu Angeln in Europa.


----------



## Dr. Komix (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stettin in Polen?*

Also sehr schade dass keiner von euch dort war.

werde es mal auf waller versuchen im sommer. soll wohl ein paar dort geben in der Oder.:g 

sons versuch ich mal mit dinamit:q . mal schauen was so hoch kommt.


----------



## Viktoria (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stettin in Polen?*

ist es bei dir noch aktuell mit stettin. ich komme aus Stettin.


----------



## Dr. Komix (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Stettin in Polen?*



			
				Viktoria schrieb:
			
		

> ist es bei dir noch aktuell mit stettin. ich komme aus Stettin.


 
Ich auch :m 

Wollte mal los im sommer wenn ich zu besuch bin. mal schaun


----------

